# Spam SMS



## mueller1160 (16 Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme immer Spam per SMS von einer Nummer 0175......
Dort kommt ein Internet Link
Was kann ich machen dagegen ?


----------



## bernhard (16 Oktober 2015)

Welche Nummer?
Welcher Link?


----------



## alexis123 (6 Dezember 2015)

Darf man denn die ganze Nummer schreiben ?
ich bekomme auch soetwas immerzu


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2015)

Wenn es immer die selbe Nummer ist, packe die doch auf die Blacklist in deinem Handy. Dann kommt die nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Timo34 (14 Dezember 2015)

Ich bekomme so etwas auch immer, allerdings immer von verschiedenen Nummern, was hilft mir da eine Blacklist ??


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wenn es immer die selbe Nummer ist, packe die doch auf die Blacklist in deinem Handy. Dann kommt die nicht mehr durch.


Seit wann blockt die Blacklist eine SMS?
Bis das Handy die Nummer geprüft hat ist das Ding ja schon durch. Ne SMS steht ja nicht vor der Tür und wartet auf Einlaß wie ein Anruf.


----------



## passer (16 Dezember 2015)

Bei Windows Telefonen kann man Nummern direkt blockieren.


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2015)

passer schrieb:


> Bei Windows Telefonen kann man Nummern direkt blockieren.


Das ist bei den meisten Systemen so.
Falls nicht von Haus aus dabei, gibt's oft Apps, die das übernehmen.


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt auch für SMS? Da gabs so vor 3 Monaten eine Debatte hier oder im Antispam drüber und da wurde es einhellig verneint.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2015)

tja komisch... bei mir klappt das, seit dem ist ruhe---


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2015)

SMS ist für mich und meine Frau kein Thema. Über diesen Kanal kriegen wir im Jahr keine 5 Spams. Also kein Handlungsbedarf. Für mich ist das nur technisches Interesse.
Der einzige praktisch spamfreie Kommunikationskanal bei uns.


----------



## Tukan2 (18 Mai 2016)

Ich habe aber das Gefühl dass das zunimmt in letzter Zeit,
zumindest bei mir persönlich in jedem Fall.

Ist das ein allgemeiner Trend ?


----------



## PaulScheiler (7 Juli 2016)

Ich bekomme seit wochen von immer der selben Nummer eine angebliche Gewinnbenachrichtugung vom Media Markt.
Kann man sowas bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden ?
Paul


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2016)

Ja


----------



## Ponfineber (28 Januar 2017)

Naja ein Mediamarkt wird aber doch bestimmt nicht mit so unsauberen Methoden arbeiten


----------



## jupp11 (28 Januar 2017)

Gott erhalte dir deinen Kindergauben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Januar 2017)

Die "Gewinnmitteilungen" häufen sich wieder einmal, Ob vom Media Markt, von Saturn, von Rewe, von Edeka usw. - mehrmals die Woche kommt dieser verdammte SMS-Spam-Dreck, der meist im Kosovo seinen Ursprung hat. Auch die "Gewinne" differenzieren: Mal sind es 500 Euro in bar, mal Gutscheine der genannten Unternehmen.

Es muss wohl nicht betont werden, dass man den Dreck löschen und der BNetzA die Absendernummern bekanntgeben soll. Oftmals erhält man dann nach ca. sechs Monaten von dort die Nachricht, dass man die betreffende Nummer sperrte. Halt schnell wie der Blitz - unsere BNetzA!


----------

